# Cardomain.com [91-99 Sentra]



## B13XeSentra (May 24, 2005)

I'm just wondering does anyone have any accounts on cardomain.com??? with their Sentra?... If you guys do would it be okay if I added you guys? 

I just joined a couple of days ago so I'm pretty new on their... it has some pretty crazy whips on that site....

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/846681 that's my ride... it's stock... though...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

this is goin to general, doesn't really apply to our car...


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

im on there cardomain.com/id/ditto0011 u can add me :jump:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx is mine

there are several people. Look at people's sigs and the links under their profiles.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.cardomain.com/id/liuspeed


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

www.cardomain.com/id/skoodles2006


----------



## B13XeSentra (May 24, 2005)

Thank you guys...I added you all to my page  and all of you got some really nice rides


----------

